# One of the best martial arts movie fights ever



## Alex (26/7/15)

Jackie Chan vs. Benny the Jet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (26/7/15)

Alex said:


> Jackie Chan vs. Benny the Jet




10 thousand years ago your Great great great... Grandfather killed our chickens! Im here to get my revenge WAAAA

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

